# Nra lifetime membership- $300



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Don't know if people know this but until the end of february, the nra has lifetime membership for $300, just have a current lifetime member sponsor you.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, where do I find this info on the NRA web site?


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

And which current lifetime member here wants to sponsor me?

The only one I knew has passed on.


----------



## JLHunter (Oct 21, 2012)

I just signed up for a life membership this morning and no sponsor needed to get the discounted price. I just called 1-888-678-7894 and gave her my info. Very easy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

JLHunter said:


> I just signed up for a life membership this morning and no sponsor needed to get the discounted price. I just called 1-888-678-7894 and gave her my info. Very easy
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's not what I was told when I called today. I'll call again tomorrow and ask.
Far as the website, they did have it posted but looks like it changed. I would call for the info.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The NRA Discounted membership for friends and family continues until February 28, 2013

Life membership = $300

1 Year regular membership = $20

It is available as a "Gift" through a secure link at www.NRA-2013.org

PM me for the member info to fill in to gain access...then use YOUR credit card info...

OR, using my PM'd info you can call 1-(855)-NRA-2013 
__________________


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

psebowhunter said:


> Ok, where do I find this info on the NRA web site?





Tiarafied said:


> And which current lifetime member here wants to sponsor me?
> 
> The only one I knew has passed on.


PM's sent


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn! I just renewed to a 5 year membership yesterday for $125.00. I called and asked if I could upgrade to the Lifetime membership for $300.00 and pay the difference and they said NO! That blows


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Jim, been looking for ya since you said you were game a week ago or so. I'd rather another life member get credit for sponsoring me then to call the dedicated line set up by Tom Gresham at Gun Talk.

If you would, PM me and I'll get signed up this week. We have too much at stake here.

I'm 41, and figure I have 40 more years on the top side of the dirt. This is less then $8 bucks a year for me.....if you have the funds THIS is THE time to make the step to help make a difference.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Jim, been looking for ya since you said you were game a week ago or so. I'd rather another life member get credit for sponsoring me then to call the dedicated line set up by Tom Gresham at Gun Talk.
> 
> If you would, PM me and I'll get signed up this week. We have too much at stake here.
> 
> I'm 41, and figure I have 40 more years on the top side of the dirt. This is less then $8 bucks a year for me.....if you have the funds THIS is THE time to make the step to help make a difference.


PM sent


----------



## gbear (Dec 12, 2002)

Sent a PM. Ready to sign up.


----------



## elysian (Oct 20, 2011)

They use those dollars for their lobby efforts. 

I went with the normal plan... I _want_ to give them my money.


----------



## gbear (Dec 12, 2002)

Jim,

Signed up. 

Thanks.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Good to hear from you all.

Including a link through my facebook page, so far there are 8 new Life Members confirming they've signed up.
No points or credits that I'm aware of for signing members...
just my active support for the organization in any way I can...
I've been a Life Member since coming home from Nam in '68.
At that time there were under 1 million members if I recall.
If we each sign up one new member the NRA doubles it's voice exponentially and through any additional donations we can spare from time to time we strengthen that voice....

Thanks again...


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

This was posted on the Michigan Gun Owners site (www.migunowners.org)

******************************

For a limited time the NRA is offering LIFE memberships for $300. Join today, join your kids, wife, uncles and aunts. Do it today!! 888-678-7894

Just got the latest Truth Squad email from Gresham, this explains why you dont need a life member with the number I have provided:

A QUARTER-MILLION NEW NRA MEMBERS 

"This morning I talked with the head of membership at the NRA and discovered that over the last month nearly a quarter-million people have joined. That's why you can't get your phone call answered at HQ, and why it takes so long on hold. That's good news, of course. 

To avoid the waits, you can join or buy gift memberships through our link (we even arranged a discount for you) over at our website, www.guntalk.com. Just look for the "Join The NRA" logo at the lower left. I get a commission on each membership purchased through that link, and I donate 100 percent of that to the Second Amendment Foundation. So, when you buy an NRA membership this way, you are also contributing to the SAF. 

The NRA also has a special promotion for a huge discount on life memberships. Regularly it's $1,000, but this promotion lets you buy a life membership for only $300. The key is that you must be invited by a current life member.

Hey! No problem. I'm a life member, and I'm inviting you. We even found a way around the long wait times. This phone number is only for folks who have been invited by me. That's all of you! Just call 1-888-678-7894. You don't even need my life member number, because that phone number is linked to my number. There is no commission on this, but it's a heck of a deal. Only 300 bucks for a life membership. Might as well buy one for you and each of your children. Talk about a lifetime gift!"


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Does it have to be paid at sign up, or is there a payment schedule.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Payment is due at sign-up as I understand it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a year left on membership, but I'm going to switch to lifetime.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Another Life Member here.

Fell free to contact me if you need a sponsor.


----------



## IH guy (Oct 10, 2009)

used the gun talk number no waiting upgraded to life member here to.

We gotta fight for our rights I also got 6 others to join who have never been members. spread the word


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I signed up with the gresham number, the nra transaction appeared on my bank account, and my status changed to....

Member ID:xxxxxxxx
Type: Regular Annual

Status: Active 

Expire Date: 1/31/2033

So it seems my new life membership is actually a 20 year membership...unless the nra has inside info on my dod.


----------

